# Cannot post any responses.



## Goats Rock

I keep getting a red message saying it is Forbidden! Did I say or do something wrong? 
Thanks.


----------



## MadCatX

I see you here  and posting. Shoot a test reply at. Where were you trying to post? Im not a mod or anything but Ive been trying to work with the site admins a little.


----------



## Dawg1419

MadCatX said:


> I see you here  and posting. Shoot a test reply at. Where were you trying to post? Im not a mod or anything but Ive been trying to work with the site admins a little.


Kissin up :clever::haha:


----------



## MadCatX

lol IT is my trade


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

It did that to me when I was trying to post in the '' I hate eartagging babies'' or somethin like that... I thought I said something wrong and they kicked me off!! Then I posted my own thread like nothin! I don't know what happened!!! And I can't post pics unless I'm on the app (which I dislike) what happened!!


----------



## MadCatX

I'm not sure its similar to what happened before. I think it could be a site update or a script change.


----------



## MadCatX

Dawg1419 said:


> Kissin up :clever::haha:


(rofl)(rofl):haha::haha:onder:


----------



## 21goaties

@toth boer goats @ksalvagno @goathiker @nancy d @ForumTech


----------



## GoofyGoat

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> It did that to me when I was trying to post in the '' I hate eartagging babies'' or somethin like that... I thought I said something wrong and they kicked me off!! Then I posted my own thread like nothin! I don't know what happened!!! And I can't post pics unless I'm on the app (which I dislike) what happened!!


That just happened on the same thread to me too. What's up? This is weird!
This is what I got on my screen

Forbidden

You don't have permission to access /threads/i-hate-having-to-eartag-babies.203379/add-reply on this server.


----------



## Goats Rock

Yep, what GoofyGoat said. I can start a new thread, but having trouble posting on existing ones.


----------



## MadCatX

well darn..I hope they fix it soon


----------



## GoofyGoat

Goats Rock said:


> Yep, what GoofyGoat said. I can start a new thread, but having trouble posting on existing ones.


The ear tagging thread is the only one I've been forbidden on. I was replying that I hate it having to make babies cry but sometimes it's necessary for their health. (Not verbatim)


----------



## Dandeliontea326

Same here


----------



## 21goaties

Oooooooh, I just tried to post on the I hate having to eartag babies. thread too (not to give input, just a test to see if it would let me), and this popped up:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1aytMqES5i6Q-JTGIQdbPmsBh6DAZpOEr/view?usp=sharing

And I had to post that photo as a link (opens separately), because it won't let me upload photos either!


----------



## Damfino

Yep, same problem for me on that same ear tagging thread. Also wouldn't let me open a photo on a different thread.


----------



## Lindan

I had the same issue this morning on the thread, trying to press the little bell icon, while sitting in that thread, maybe something has glitched in that thread?
I did create it from the app, which is the first time I've made a thread from the app, maybe that's why?


----------



## mariarose

@Lindan I thought I had done something to make you mad! :ahh:


----------



## Lindan

Not at all! I was actually wondering why it was seen by so many and only had one person reply:hide:


----------



## mariarose

Well, it is clear to us that @Jessica84 has favoured status!


----------



## Dwarf Dad

GoofyGoat said:


> The ear tagging thread is the only one I've been forbidden on. I was replying that I hate it having to make babies cry but sometimes it's necessary for their health. (Not verbatim)


Ditto


----------



## MadCatX

At this point folks, we all may need to message the forum tech and the site people (not our mods) Our Mods cant fix this its behind the scenes. If enough people gripe they will have to respond.


----------



## toth boer goats

You are correct, we are in the same boat and cannot go in a fix technical issues. 
I am so sorry this is happening and I wish I could go in a fix it but unfortunately I cannot.

I am also have trouble contacting technical support or administrators unfortunately who can help us, no response.


----------



## 21goaties

So who do we message?


----------



## MadCatX

@ForumTech


----------



## toth boer goats

(thumbup)


----------



## Goats Rock

Who actually owns TGS? Just curious.


----------



## TGSAdmin

This issue is now resolved.


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh thank you, thank you. (dance):bighug:


----------



## 21goaties

Thank you @TGS !!


----------



## mariarose

Who is that masked man anyway?
Don't you know? That's the TGS!


----------



## toth boer goats

LOL, that would be "Carlee" our Administrator now.


----------

